# Panasonic, pt-53x54j , 2005 (no power & no red led indicator)



## TrAnCeD (Jun 15, 2011)

Hello, good day to you

I have a panasonic , pt-53x54j, 2005, 

Am not a newbie & experienced with electronics so please speak your mind, so I have read up on convergance issues,etc 

But before I get to far as to start ordering parts or take the board out, I'd appreciate some advice, here's the issue>>>

The tv will not power on at all, NOTE: NO RED LED INDICATOR AT ALL SO THEIRS NO FAULT CODE FOR ME, ABSOLUETY NO POWER OR NOISES,JUST WILL NOT POWER UP AT ALL, 

Have checked so far, the power button board, fuse, and power area around starting point of power distribution from power cord, also have overlook most of the system for any abnormal looking components, NOTHING TO THE EYE

So my question is, if theirs no power at all & no red led flashing just a dead tv, what should I be looking at first, is my situation say more easily figured out because I have no indicator or is their must check components for this issue?
Etc,etc 

I'm asking this because I can't find not one similar issue on the net as mine, 

Thank you so much for your time & any help!!! LoVe&PeAcE

Ryan


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

I've removed your e-mail address so it doesn't get harvested by spammers and also because all assistance is to be done on the boards where everyone can benefit.

Also, I've removed what you had written in the computer specs field in your profile as that area is specifically reserved for computer specs. You are not obligated to list them if you don't want to but irrelevant comments are not appropriate.


----------



## TrAnCeD (Jun 15, 2011)

Ah ok, that is much respected & thanks for playing it safe when I didn't

So... Anyone have any advice as to where or what components I shall start looking at?

Take care


----------



## Frank4d (Sep 10, 2006)

You can get a schematic for the power supply board here (need all four):
http://tsn.pstc.panasonic.com/viewing/NA/PT-53X54J/SVC/d_brd01.pdf
http://tsn.pstc.panasonic.com/viewing/NA/PT-53X54J/SVC/d_brd02.pdf
http://tsn.pstc.panasonic.com/viewing/NA/PT-53X54J/SVC/d_brd03.pdf
http://tsn.pstc.panasonic.com/viewing/NA/PT-53X54J/SVC/d_brd05.pdf

Use a DMM to check the voltages.


----------



## TrAnCeD (Jun 15, 2011)

Ah thank you for your time, me and my father are looking into it, also he has found some other circut pics, 

Please everyone keep any thoughts coming as this is still unsolved, any advice is taken with appreciation!!!

Ryan


----------

